# another snake...



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Man these things are addicting, i recently purchased a 2.5 year old female ball python, posted pics of her a while ago. Well now i just bought a small (22"ish) female Columbian red tail boa (BCI)...I'll post some pics when i get home, on the gf's puter right now...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool. And yes, very addicting.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice cant wait to see it, you can never have just one


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

youll love the boa!!! you will be very surprised(i think) as to how strong and heavyily bodied they get--- a 6-8 ft constrictor doesnt sound HUGE but they are-


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats man, its not easy to only keep one snake. you probably already know not to keep snakes together but i figured i would just say it incase


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> youll love the boa!!! you will be very surprised(i think) as to how strong and heavyily bodied they get--- a 6-8 ft constrictor doesnt sound HUGE but they are-











Very strong! I used to get a little nervous (just a little) when handling my former 6ft boa. That snake would wrap such a tight coil around my arm (just for security) in the back of my mind I would wonder how I could undo this snake's grip if I had to. 
Down right scared!! When I held (solo) a 15ft. Burmese python at my friend's pet shop. Coils all around me, my knees were buckling from the sheer weight after awhile.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Keep handling her regularly and get comfortable (but not careless) with her, she wont be 2ft long much longer. Redtail boas are awesome snakes. Such a full body and stronger then they look. Here is my female at about 7.5ft. She is a handful. Keep us posted with pictures of her as she grows!

AJ


----------

